# Rotated between my SUVs again today



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I live very close to work so I am always concerned about how these ultra short trips affect my vehicles.
Added to that I have 2 so there are even less miles put on them.

So I usually go out of my way when I go shopping to drive over to the next town.
This way each vehicles at least gets up to temperature once a week with a 22 mile round trip.
I usually make a point in driving them a little hard on that trip to.

When I rotate from one to the other I make sure I park it only right after its been fully warmed up via a trip like that.
This way I hope to minimize water and fuel buildup in the oil and keep battery perfectly charged before the truck sits for a week.

So today I did just that with my Xterra and also put in a bottle of Seafoam to stabilize the fuel a bit and to add some cleaning.
Seafoam is not as good a fuel stabilizer as StaBil or as good a cleaner as Techron or BG44K but it does a useful amount of each so I am happy with it in my application.
I added it before the trip and before I topped up the trip to make sure its in the fuel lines also.

This way I should have at least one 4x4 SUV at the ready at all times full fueled to the brim and with fully charged battery


----------

